# My frogs in having trouble using his back legs



## zaj005 (May 5, 2007)

I came home from work today and noticed one of my six point auratus with his legs strait out so i grabed the camera and then noticed he was having trouble moving. It really seems like hes got something very wrong. im just trying to figure out what to do and why this may have happend.

thank you


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Have you been supplementing them regularly? Many times this same question is asked, and all though there never seems to be any certainty, most of the time not supplementing their ff's with the correct powders or using expired supplements causing calcium deficiency has been most likely to blame. I'm no vet, and still relatively new to the hobby so hopefully someone else will chime in here. Try to provide as much info about the set up, diet, husbandry and age of your frogs as you can.


----------



## zaj005 (May 5, 2007)

Yes i dust alot however i did notice on another forum that it expires quicker than i thought. i have had it for about 8 months and was thinking i could use the dust for a few years. So i need to get new stuff however this morning when i woke up hes acting fine. he seems like nothing ever happend. last night i did notice he had a white stringy looking thing on his belly which seemed werid.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

You may want to consider trying to get some detailed photo's and contacting Dr. Frye. His brother Rich Frye posts here on DB and you can find the Dr's contact info at their website which is in the links section or probably by sending Rich a pm. (Hope Rich doesn't mind)


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

No one seems to mention in these posts that straight legs/leg dragging is a symptom of chytrid infection in some cases. I would do a skin swab and send it in for testing.


----------

